# What size trailer?



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

I was just wondering what everyones opinions on size were. not sure on exact number but we run around 13 or 14 doz fullbody ghg 12 doz bigfoot, 10 doz super mag shells, and like 15 to 20 dozen normal size shells.. any opinion is great.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

30ft


----------



## hanover hydro (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW! That's alot of dekes. I'm not sure on trailer size but I know they wouldn't all fit in my 6x12.


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

What do you use now to get all those decoys to the field?


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I would think a 7X16 would cover it if you just pile them to the roof. Might be tight though. Im assuming your talking snow goose decoys. If you have that many canada decoys I would consider downsizing. 50+ dozen seems over kill but thats just my opinion. Good luck!


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

Right now we pull two trailers. We put the shells and bigfoots a 18ft utility trailer and pull a argo on the back of it and put the blinds and nice fbs in a small 5x8 box trailer thing and then pull them in the field with the argo.. looking for a rig to do all of it with.. we can stack the bigfoots not baged and hang the mitions just wondering for size.. thanks all


----------



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

they are all canada's this is for late season when we run trafic on alot of our birds.


----------

